# Damn pissed



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10:45pm. Went to bed 10 min earlier... Heard some noise... a repeated sound - about once every 5-6 seconds...

Got up and went to the wall it was coming from. Went to all the rooms that are against that wall.

Found the dry wall wet.. After some detective work - found the a/c drain pipe disconnected in my attic. Just where I wanna be at 11pm+ at night. Climbing thru insulation... I had to shower and I still itch...

I have to get up at 6am, and it's 11L45pm now. I am too pissed to sleep.

Our 1 year warranty on the new house ended at the end of June, but I plan to call the builder tomorrow and do some bitching... And, see what they will do..

Made these pics and printed them out...

After I took them, I put the pipe back and taped it up the best I could for now...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

That sux, sorry it happened... I'd raise major hell with the contractor about it and demand they fix it.

Also, not to make it worse... but water and sheetrock = *Mold*. I'd replace the section that got water damage asap before mold starts growing...and spreading.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, I know. It will all have to come down. WHen U buy the house, they make U sign this mediation clause. So, we'll see - I don't know if the builder will point to the a/c installer, or if the builder himself had his guys install this pipe - we shall see. But yes, I want it ripped down and replaced...

:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076 :smt076


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you tell if there is any "plumbers glue" on the pipe (joint) that came apart...?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It was a major pain in the butt to move all the sprayed in insulation w/ a rake just to see this - then to move even more so I could find the supports to safely crawl out to this connection...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

js said:


> Can you tell if there is any "plumbers glue" on the pipe (joint) that came apart...?


No, it looks like they just pushed it together w/ no glue. Only thing that looked remotely like glue is that blob of stuff inside of the elbow joint...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, it looks like they just pushed it together w/ no glue. Only thing that looked remotely like glue is that blob of stuff inside of the elbow joint...


Well, I'd be prepared for the... "The excessive heat in the attic caused the joint to seperate" BS....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I assume the vibration from the a/c may have done it - but, the 2 pieces of the pipe are not straight to begin with - it wasn't joined straight with that elbow joint. It was just a matter of time.

If they put it on the a.c guy, I'll be going to small claims court for sure - no mediation agreement w/ them. And, I spend my living going to court and pointing out violations to the Judges everyday. So, I'm not a newbie in the ct room.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I assume the vibration from the a/c may have done it - but, the 2 pieces of the pipe are not straight to begin with - it wasn't joined straight with that elbow joint. It was just a matter of time.


Oh yeah, but the joint should have "glued" and at least straight...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If they put it on the a.c guy, I'll be going to small claims court for sure - no mediation agreement w/ them. And, I spend my living going to court and pointing out violations to the Judges everyday. So, I'm not a newbie in the ct room.


That's what I would do myself...

It was about 2 years after I bought my home when I started to find things that were done half ass by the asswipe I bought the house from... Over the last 5 years I've had to either redo or completely replace all the work he did. If I had found this stuff within the first 6 months I would have nailed his ass for it...via the court system.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

> Our 1 year warranty on the new house ended at the end of June,


Welcome to home ownership Ship  ....be prepared to fix or replace something every year. :smt022 ..but if your house is new...you should be able to get by for 10 yers or so minus the general wear-in things...look at it this way...it's your's and it's better than renting


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Don't fret Ship. As long as it dries out NO mold can/will grow. Mold need three things, moisture, food source, and proper temp. Remove any of the three and it will not grow and/or die. You caught it quick enough and fixed the problem (ie - removed the moisture)

Now, as for the warrenty. Any reputable builder should be able to see that this case is poor workmanship and needs to be taken care. Its not a 'warrenty' problem IMHO.

If you don't have any luck with the builder, PM me. I can walk you through a inexpensive solution that won't take but 10-15 min to prevent this from happening again....

Who is your builder???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Don't fret Ship. As long as it dries out NO mold can/will grow. Mold need three things, moisture, food source, and proper temp. Remove any of the three and it will not grow and/or die. You caught it quick enough and fixed the problem (ie - removed the moisture)
> 
> Now, as for the warrenty. Any reputable builder should be able to see that this case is poor workmanship and needs to be taken care. Its not a 'warrenty' problem IMHO.
> 
> ...


Alright, I appreciate it.

I am bad allergies, though. And, the drip looks like it messed up the paint and drywall. And, I will be paranoid of mold and how much water really dripped down. No matter what, whoever pays for it, I want that section torn down and re-done.

I am exhausted too. I was after midnight before I got to bed. And then, I was irritated about the entire thing and didn't get to sleep until about 1:30pm. Woke up several times, and its now 6am...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Just remember - the more calm and factual you are, the better your reception. Don't ascribe motive to the contractor (such as, 'he was too lazy to' or 'he just didn't care how sloppy..')

A tactical point: calm, thoughtful, measured people who press their case don't go away. The contractor should see that you are this sort.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good Luck Ship. Hope it all works out in your favor.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Just remember - the more calm and factual you are, the better your reception. Don't ascribe motive to the contractor (such as, 'he was too lazy to' or 'he just didn't care how sloppy..')
> 
> A tactical point: calm, thoughtful, measured people who press their case don't go away. The contractor should see that you are this sort.


Yes, I know... The a/c people fixed the pipe - now I gotta deal w/ the wall issue. I tried to fax the pics, but their fax machine doesn't do faxes. So, I mailed them to the builder. Hell, they won't even think about getting to it until next week at the soonest anyway....

A/C guy said that an A/C can drain about 15 gallons a day. So.. if it leaked a few days, that is a lot of water...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Do U realize, I am still fighting w/ the builder and A/C company over this. Wall is warped. Mold growing around baseboard. Baseboard is damaged too. I'm getting even madder. Being in that room is affecting my allergies and asthma as well.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Shipwreak, 

Sorry to see your problems. It does look to me like it was glued but no primer was used first. When I look at it again I see that a cleaner was not used either because if it was you would not be able to see the print on the pvc. A cleaner or primer would remove any printing. Usually a purple primer is used first and then glue applied. In some locations the purple primer is in the plumbing code. I would check this out. I don’t know what code Texas is under. I am a plumber and work under the Uniform Plumbing Code. I think Texas may be the same. Good luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, thanks for the FYI.

The a/c company told me this morning that they have already told the builder to fix whatever needs to be fixed, and they would pay for it. The builder is being a jerk about it, though.

Owners from both companies are coming to my house today, and my father will be showing them everything. I want it fixed by the end of the week - wall replaced, molding replaced, and maybe even the floor, depending on how it looks once it is cleaned.

The water stained area looks different now. The molding is cracked along the floor, and the water stains are black (I took another pic yesterday)


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Kinda the same thing is happening in my car :smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, sheet rock removed and replaced and re-textured. Trim guy came today and replaced the trim. Now, Just need a visit from the painter to putty the trim and paint everything - and we are done. I should see the end of this after 6 weeks now... :smt076 :smt076 

I looked thru the wall (when the old sheet rock was taken off) and under my tub - everything else looks fine.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

What about the pipe? Did the pipe get repaired, or do you have this to look forward to again?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That was fixed the day after it leaked - several weeks ago. I've been up in the attic a few times since looking at it. Once its all totally finish, I gotta put all that spray in insulation back in that area. I had to move it all out the say just to see anything, and also to find the support beams to crawl out onto. I examined everything again last Thur night, and I am satisfied with the pipe.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it is finally, FINALLY FINALLY done....

I just got back from home - I had to drive back to meet the painter... Now, everything is finish. If I even see any water near that wall now, it'll be full of holes :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071

This whole thing dragged on nearly 6 weeks...


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congrat's! These things suck. Oh the joys of home ownership.


----------

